# Working on a resort



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey, so I'm moving out west next winter to take some time off after college. I'm from Pittsburgh and am not that familiar with the resorts out there. I've been to A-basin, keystone and vail, but all of those were just day trips while staying with a cousin who lives out by denver.

Anyway, I'm planning on working at one of the resorts and staying in employee housing for up to 5 months or so. Have any of you worked at a decent resort out west/do you know someone who has?

I'm looking at copper mountain, vail, keystone and mammoth as my top choices, but let me know if you have any other information. Thanks!

cw


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Condoms.....lots and lots of condoms....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd shoot for Keystone if I was going to do it, because a few of my buddies work there and they said (hearsay mind you) that Keystone pays better than a handful of the mountains, and their employee housing sounds like it's on target. If you decide to do it, I'd imagine the resort that charges the most money will probably treat you the best, but that's just my poor attempt at common sense. If you move out here with that plan and it doesn't work out you could always do what the rest of us do and get a girlfriend to pay most of the rent :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I'd shoot for Keystone if I was going to do it, because a few of my buddies work there and they said (hearsay mind you) that Keystone pays better than a handful of the mountains, and their employee housing sounds like it's on target. If you decide to do it, I'd imagine the resort that charges the most money will probably treat you the best, but that's just my poor attempt at common sense. If you move out here with that plan and it doesn't work out you could always do what the rest of us do and get a girlfriend to pay most of the rent :cheeky4:


lol, you'll just have to look into them yourselves two of my buddies are snowboard bums and just roam from slope to slope each year. I think their fav was Keystone or Mammoth if I remember that was like 4-5 years ago so who knows:dunno:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i hope you like ramen noodles...

dont worry, if the ramen becomes too expensive for your budget you can always steal ketchup packets from a local fast food place.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i hope you like ramen noodles...
> 
> dont worry, if the ramen becomes too expensive for your budget you can always steal ketchup packets from a local fast food place.


Shit, I make $16 an hour and I still steal all the condiments I can get my hands on lol.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha, thats just it. to you those are condiments, to a ski bum, that a meal.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Its all about the free food cupboard in hostels. Anything unlocked or unmarked is fair game.


----------



## GoinBig (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow this makes me want to move out west and work at resort in the mountains even more, it's a dream waiting to come true. Maybe next year I will cash in. I'm thinking Whistler. I tried Uni this fall and I'm not sure if this is where I wanna head in life, and it just so happens that I am now to late to work at Whistler, so maybe next year it will happen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been a waiter throughout college so i figured i'd do that over there. So the tips thing still applies. And i'll be going straight from college so living on spaghettios and ramen is old hat. I'll just be pumped to be living somewhere so beautiful with the prospect of doing something i love almost every day.

I thought about being an instructor but im not sure if I could get certified above level one. I'm more of a freerider. I'm competent, I can do double blacks, though sort of clumsily. Basically, i know how to snowboard and can explain it, but I don't know much about freestyle and can't do a whole lot off the ground. Could someone lay out the requirements for each level of certification. Thanks.


----------

